# prediction weather for snow afrer Halloween for north east north easter?



## ScottySkis (Oct 24, 2013)

Saw on certain snow website that possible major snow possible for our region with record cold temperatures, this would be great just wondering what our people here think. I most likely hold off on hitting K to after this becase I rather ski real snow and a lot more terrain before driving all the way up their.

Also just wondering if any possible warm ups between now and first weekend in November for Vermont.? Hey Winnchill I no your not with you old place but would so love to hear from you and or anyone else.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 25, 2013)

http://www.snowforecast.com/resorts...aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=288381481237582 Killington hope it stays cold next week so I can their first weekend of Nov. -29 Oct to 03 November, 2013 - It looks like we have the "potential snow  in the Rocky Mountains" that we left as a possibility, arriving next  Sunday through Tuesday, starting in the northern Rocky Mountains on  Sunday, moving south Monday and Tuesday. Tahoe may see some snow and  cold Monday and Tuesday as well, as cold low pressure drops in across  the western US due to a retrograding high pressure ridge. Overall, the  eastern US will continue to see more storms and colder weather as a low  pressure trough axis continues across the east, with some amazingly cold  air and early snow storms expected. We expect that many New England  resorts will see their first significant snowfalls (yes, more than 1),  and some of the coldest air seen in October (temperature records will  fall, possibly some long standing ones). In early November (possibly  right after Halloween) we should return to a more busy (possible snow  and cold) weather pattern across the western US (especially the  northwest US-WA-OR-ID, and northern CA) as a low pressure trough starts  to develop across the east Pacific-Western US. *CM*


----------

